# MALAY TIGER



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Anybody used MALAY TIGER this lab recently test400 and deca 200 any body have any reviews of there results


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

I used their enanthal-250(test e) and clenox(clenbuterol) at the end of last year.their test e was excellent and was tested at 257mg.their clenbuterol was very,very strong,the batch I used was tested at 80mcg per tab.some others were tested at 90mcg and 100mcg.

There were/are mixed reviews from others.some say they got infections from their products,and described them as dirty.I haven't taken them recently so I don't know what their products are like now.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info yet again mate!


----------

